# 2002 tdi flashing glow plug light question



## 81rabbitcaddy (Nov 16, 2008)

My glow plug light indicator dash light is flashing after the car is started and running. The car is starting fine. What does this mean?
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

It could mean a lot of things, but without knowing the code, there's no way to know.


----------



## chittychittybangbang (May 28, 2007)

It could mean many things. Get the car scanned for codes so that people don't just give you wild guesses. ^^^damn, beat me while I was typing.










_Modified by chittychittybangbang at 9:38 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (chittychittybangbang)*

Check all of your lights too. I remember reading somewhere that a flashing glow plug light can be caused by a burned out brake light.


----------



## 91 Passat 16v (Jul 12, 2004)

Mine says that the number one glow plug is bad and I have replaced the plug and the wiring up to the firewall. The dealer did the work. Does each individual glow plug wire connect to the glow plug controller. I am thinking the resistance from the firewall to the controller is the problem but was wondering if anyone else has had the same issue.  

_Modified by 91 Passat 16v at 8:59 AM 12-19-2009_

_Modified by 91 Passat 16v at 9:04 AM 12-19-2009_

_Modified by 91 Passat 16v at 9:05 AM 12-19-2009_


_Modified by 91 Passat 16v at 9:08 AM 12-19-2009_


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

91Passat16v}Mine says that the number one glow plug is bad and I have replaced the plug and the wiring up to the firewall. The dealer did the work. Does each individual glow plug wire connect to the glow plug controller. I am thinking the resistance from the firewall to the controller is the problem but was wondering if anyone else has had the same issue.[/quote said:


> Depends what year.
> '01 and earlier, no, the code only told you there was a problem.
> '02 and newer can narrow it down to the GP, but the GP is not always the problem.


----------



## burn_your_money (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: 2002 tdi flashing glow plug light question (81rabbitcaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81rabbitcaddy* »_My glow plug light indicator dash light is flashing after the car is started and running. The car is starting fine. What does this mean?

Start by checking to make sure you have brake lights.


----------



## 91 Passat 16v (Jul 12, 2004)

2002 and it says number one, and I will check the brake lights just in case.. 


_Modified by 91 Passat 16v at 10:12 AM 12-19-2009_


----------



## Vincent Waldon (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (91 Passat 16v)*

Check your cruise control as well.. if it has suddenly stopped working this points two fingers at the brake light switch. There's a recall on various models for this reason as well.


----------



## vw tdi guy (Sep 26, 2007)

A bad glow plug will not make the light flash. You have a blown brake light bulb or a bad brake switch. There is a recall on the brake switch.


----------



## wtsw57 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: 2002 tdi flashing glow plug light question (81rabbitcaddy)*

On my 91 Jetta I was just told the other day by a 30 year veteran VW mechanic that it indicates that there is water in the fuel/water separater unit located just at the front of the fuel tank and that the water needs to be drained out. Are you in a high humidity area? Tom{:


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: 2002 tdi flashing glow plug light question (wtsw57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wtsw57* »_On my 91 Jetta I was just told the other day by a 30 year veteran VW mechanic that it indicates that there is water in the fuel/water separater unit located just at the front of the fuel tank and that the water needs to be drained out. Are you in a high humidity area? Tom{: 

The MK2 was the only one to receive a standalone water separator.










_Modified by Cyrus #1 at 3:49 PM 12-23-2009_


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

_Quote »_The MK2 was the only one to receive a standalone water separator.

Correct.

_Quote »_On my 91 Jetta I was just told the other day by a 30 year veteran VW mechanic that it indicates that there is water in the fuel/water separater unit located just at the front of the fuel tank and that the water needs to be drained out. Are you in a high humidity area? Tom{: 

Not applicable to the TDI.


----------



## 81rabbitcaddy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: 2002 tdi flashing glow plug light question (81rabbitcaddy)*

The rear brake light wasn't working. The bulb wasn't making good contact. I fixed that. I have noticed that when the glow plug light is flashing that the cruise control won't work. I believe it is related to the cruise control. Would the brake sensor have anything to do with this or is the cruise control going?
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Vincent Waldon (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: 2002 tdi flashing glow plug light question (81rabbitcaddy)*

They are often related... hence my mention above.









If the brake switch is malfunctioning it can tell the cruise control to turn off... just like is supposed to happen if you have cruise on and then step on the brakes.
Call your dealer with your VIN... chances are your switch is still on the books for a free replacement from the dealer as part of the national recall.


_Modified by Vincent Waldon at 3:37 PM 12-25-2009_


----------

